# A note for all users - When you see Spam



## Drew (Sep 30, 2008)

Every so once in a while, a spam bot or (much more likely) a user intent on spamming the boards gets through our registration process and posts a couple spam threads. 

When you see one, don't post in it, just use the "Report Post" function to let us know you think it's spam. 

I just deleted all of a spammer named martin1's posts. I didn't check them all carefully, but his posts were reported by about four users, yet each of his six threads had at least that many "in before the close!" comments and bad spam jokes. 

Come on, guys. That shit's just dumb. Report the post, then ignore it, so it's not constantly coming up as an active thread on forumspy.


----------



## Vairocarnal (Sep 30, 2008)

Yeth-thur


----------



## Sebastian (Sep 30, 2008)

the way that shall be  

EDIT: wheres the yoda emoticon


----------



## playstopause (Sep 30, 2008)

Drew, you're aware that many of these threads were being kept open by some of the mods so that the users could make fun of the spammers?

Anyway, me thinks it's better that (your) way.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Sep 30, 2008)

They stopped doing that awhile ago in favour of the reporting thing, there was a thread on it a little while ago.


----------



## Matt Crooks (Sep 30, 2008)

​


----------



## playstopause (Sep 30, 2008)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> They stopped doing that awhile ago in favour of the reporting thing, there was a thread on it a little while ago.



Haven't seen it. My bad.


----------



## Apophis (Sep 30, 2008)




----------



## Drew (Sep 30, 2008)

Yeah, it kind of got out of hand. I think that we haven't done that in at least 6 months, probably longer.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Sep 30, 2008)

hey drew, i was one of the guys that reported his spam posts, but just out of curiousity, you dont have to relabel what thread your talking about right? I mean, when i hit the report post button, it links you back to the appropriate thread so all we really have to say is "spammer" or something like that right?

i never reported a post and when i went to i didnt know what info to include


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Oct 2, 2008)

Alright sir.


----------



## SteveDendura (Nov 6, 2008)

Oh, I will keep this in mind from now on and try not to crack so many jokes.


----------



## lobee (Mar 7, 2009)

Do you want us to report all of the spammer's posts or just one and a mod can find the rest of its posts from there?


----------



## DDDorian (Mar 7, 2009)

lobee said:


> Do you want us to report all of the spammer's posts or just one and a mod can find the rest of its posts from there?



If they have one spamtastic post then it's a safe bet that all their posts are spam, so you don't need to report each post. We generally get 'em pretty quickly, but there are points where we're all away from the computer that they slip through (that and more and more spambots are showing up).


----------



## lobee (Mar 7, 2009)

DDDorian said:


> If they have one spamtastic post then it's a safe bet that all their posts are spam, so you don't need to report each post. We generally get 'em pretty quickly, but there are points where we're all away from the computer that they slip through (that and more and more spambots are showing up).


Alright, that's what I thought. I usually just report one post and figure a mod can go to the spammer's profile and see all of their posts.


----------



## MFB (Mar 7, 2009)

I almost replied in one of the threads that spawned from the whole "You can't shred on an 8" ordeal, but instead I just reported it and saw within 2 minutes it was closed

A+ mods will help again


----------



## Rick (Mar 7, 2009)

I report each one I see just in case it hadn't been.


----------

